# Two more "rescues" or more critters to feed



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so remember the pond and the frogs?

well we came home tuesday night and saw a frog "frozen" on the walkway, I picked it up to move it and I could feel movement, so we took it into house and into the fishtank he went...I set him on a rock I put on upper deck of the Pirate ship.

He was swimming in no time and chilled out

We decided to get another small tank for him...coming home last night another frog was in the same dang place:shocked: I mean like an inch from the other into the house and a plstic tray while we cleaned the tank out (yesterday I already had water de-chlorinated and set out

Meet Mr. Frog










His buddy is behind him,

Need to work on a better dry area for worms and crickets to stay and some cover is in order


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What a pretty set up! Are they bullfrogs? It's hard to tell from the front, but it looks like Mr. Frog has a large tympanum. I don't think I spelled that right, but it's the frog's ear. Female bullfrogs have a large tympanum & the males' are smaller.

Sometimes it's nice to have catfish in frog tanks to eat the drowned crickets. I usually feed my frogs earthworms. They don't drown as quickly.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Good advice!

These are common frogs, so bullfrogs seem legit...if so I will need. A bigger tank, going to hit up thrift stores today

Nothing on craigslist local


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay so rearranged setup to include fish, filter, air stone and heater...water is clear now

Looking for a larger tank for them now to give a true terraium effect

they seem happy and know when it is feeding time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they have it pretty nice in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Love it! It's going down to 11ºF tomorrow night, so no frogs for us right now. I'll have to just enjoy looking at yours!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will you release them when Spring comes?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Will you release them when Spring comes?


I dont think so, they have already been "detached" from nature and they would probably lose the act of foraging for their food

Now the fish? Some will go in small pond out front that looks like an ice rink today


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Petsmart had crickets for $.14 each :shocked: so it was $1.68 per day for frog food, that is more than a cup of coffee and Sally could feed 2 third world kids with $1.68 per day :sigh:

So I just ordered 500 crickets with shipping they are $.03 each, I converted a Sterylite container and some old screen, and now I am a cricket farmer :dance::clap::hammer:

Next step is a bigger tank, these guys will be about the size of a bigmac in a few months


----------

